# Possible Buy: Jumper / Eventer



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm looking for a horse to do some 'gold' level jumpers and lower level eventing on in the next few years, and have found my first 'potential' buy and I'd like some opinions on her. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1708441 - Wild In the West










That is the only picture available of her, but there is also video 





I'd have to bring her across the border (how much of a fuss would I run into? USA into Canada), and I'm looking at a couple other horses in the same area so I want to make sure the horse I decide on is worth it (I'm also looking in my area, but have had more luck searching in the states).

I don't know if she has schooled / competed higher than in the video, but I have emailed the seller and asked. So can I have some opinions on her? I really love that she is registered (or so they say).


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey there! I actually live in the same town she is lol. I just thought I'd let you know that the seller is notorious for giving a false impression about the horses she sells. Most of the time the horses are green, high strung, and close to breaking down. 

If you'd like I can go take a look at her and get you some pictures and video. Just to give you a better and unbiased idea of how she truly is!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's lovely..


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

this is just what i see, and i dont know how much of it is rider... but...

I didn't see any lead changes, and she always kind of got a funky distance. I personally feel like she should at least have lead changes if youre going to ship her across the boarder.. thats alot of work for having to teach a horse lead changes, basic flat work... if you have to teach her that, what else do you have to teach her?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Dressage, that immediately turns me off of the seller I HATE liars especially with a sport that is so dangerous. Now I'm fuming, haha. 
I asked a friends opinion and she says her stride is 'all wrong' and too action-y for Dressage. I'm not a Dressage rider, so I have no real opinion. Thoughts on that?

Also! That's a super amazingly nice offer, Dressage and I'll definitely PM you about it if I consider this mare seriously! 

Hannah, I noticed that too and thought it was a bit fishy when she cut across the diagonal and immediately broke to trot and halted, as well as the first jump that cuts off after landing AND the fact that the jumps are so tiny.
I should have put more thought into this mare before I posted this up, because now I'm not liking her at all 

I do have another horse that interests me, different in that she's listed as more of a prospect, but I would be more than willing to put her in training when I got her here.









Young and Talented Shire Sporthorse Mare - Eastlyshire Daphne

More pics on her page, she seems a bit 'bulky' to me, but again I am no expert. Thoughts on this one as well?


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> Dressage, that immediately turns me off of the seller I HATE liars especially with a sport that is so dangerous. Now I'm fuming, haha.
> I asked a friends opinion and she says her stride is 'all wrong' and too action-y for Dressage. I'm not a Dressage rider, so I have no real opinion. Thoughts on that?
> 
> Also! That's a super amazingly nice offer, Dressage and I'll definitely PM you about it if I consider this mare seriously!
> ...



ahahha yea, i mean... the fact they say she has eventing experience and such, i'd at least expect lead changes... 

This second mare though is adorable! i love her! there's no video though.... 

But you said earlier you were no dressage person, and all of her pictures theyre in a dressage saddle riding her as such ( i believe idk im no dressage expert either hahaha) but if theres ever a video of her id love to see it. i personally think she is a very nice looking mare.


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

wait no.. i totally lied... ithink... maybe thats not a dressage saddle... ****... idk maybe its an ill fittng one... some one help me? ahahahha


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It is a dressage saddle but the saddle doesn't always depict the style of riding. I ride dressage in an aussie atm  

Just make sure you don't buy too early before testing out the horse for yourself (I'd make the trip if you're serious!!) and ask the rider to show you everything you ask of, including lead changes!

P.S: The padding does suck..


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't worry I will! That's why I'm trying to find a few horses in similar areas, to go over and try out a couple, see how it works out, and I think I'll insist on a trial.
Like I said, I'm not a Dressage rider.... but I'm going to have to become one, I guess, haha.
Something about her headset seems a little off to me, anybody else notice that? And I'm going to ask for some video ASAP as well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well headset, as MANY have said before me, isn't taught.. it just comes with balance but it's good to inquire about everything that seems off.. always  As you are so very well aware.

Well I'd argue that Dressage is the basic foundation of all other riding it seems, even western. You have to be good on the flat before you ask your horse to get some air (jump)

So you're probably fine anyway


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The first horse is pretty green. She is on her forehand.. and the reason they show no lead changes is because she is too on her fore hand to do them. She jumps like a green horse. She also has pretty light hocks for dressage and she does paddle with her right front leg. 

The second horse is MUCH nicer. Much more power.. but from the still shot I would really check her feet. Also from the still shot in the pasture she appears slightly back at the knee. I would love horse #2 for dressage but am not sure I like those front legs enough for jumping.. and her feet look very very short.. almost soft and thin walled (but you cannot tell without looking at them). 

Both horses need to be seen in person. If the first one is from a bad dealer I would ask for references (may or may not help). Maybe not even go see her. The second horse is worth a look.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Quick question! What do you mean by a "gold level jumper"??

Bronze, silver, gold and platinum only tell the rating of the hunter/jumper shows in Canada and which level of EC membership to buy. It tells you nothing about the height you are looking to compete in or how high you want to be jumping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I mean it more in reference to skill, I guess. But yes, I probably should have clarified... I'm competing 2'9, schooling 3' right now (I think I mentioned that, could have missed it though) and a horse that I would be able to compete at that height and move up on (eventually) would be ideal.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

OK GUYS one more, this girl is actually in my area which I really like!
HCBC Forums • View topic - Peggy's Pretty Texan- 5YO Reg Paint Mare**REDUCED**

Can't get the pictures on here myself without a hassle, so tell me what you think.
She looks like her legs are a little thin? In the first 2 pictures anyway, but it could be the angles.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

The paint is very cute. I really like the Shire-TBx myself, but that's mainly because I have one. Mine has similar bone to the one advertised and would have made a truly fabulous eventer at the lower levels had she an owner/rider who was less chicken than me. In spite of being heavier than many of the horses you see competing, she is very smart and agile on the cross-country course and in the show jumping ring (we play about on both) and has won or placed high the odd hunter pace or one day horse trial I've competed at. That all said, if you want to move up the eventing levels, you probably need something lighter and faster. 

That's my shameless plug for Shire-TBxs.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The first horse may do ok at the lower levels, but she really pulls her front end down and I don't like the paddling. 

I do like the second horse, and depending on what you're looking to do, a heavier horse is fine. I see a lot of heavy WB and draft crosses up to Prelim. It all depends on their bone, conformation and scope. 

I think the Paint is cute as a button and probably very versatile, the kind of horse you can change your riding interests with and with minimal training will adapt. Since he's close, I'd def look at him.


----------

